# New home for Wade



## wade's mom (May 24, 2004)

I have a beautiful hand raised female pigeon that was found about a year and a half ago struggling to stay afloat in the local pond. Our question as to her sex was answered last Dec. when she began to lay eggs. She is currently living indoors as there are to many dangers in my area to put her outside. I would love to find a home for her where she can live her life as it was intended. She at present is laying 2 eggs every other week and is residing in Mass.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome,

I can't help with adoption as I am in the UK, but I was a bit concerned about the frequency of laying! Are you leaving the eggs for her to sit on until she decides that they won't hatch? Laying every two weeks will leave her depleted of clacium, so she should receive calcium supplements.

I also wondered whether she is fully fit and releasable, because if so perhaps she could be sent to a member who maintains a feral flock in a reasonably safe location and released there after a few weeks to join the flock. This has been done for other feral pigeons to save them from exterminators.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry, just realised she is hand raised...if you have had her since she was a squab she would not be releasable as she will not know how to forage.

However, a lot of members have single indoor pigeons and they prefer their humans to other pigeons, so perhaps her right place is with you.

Cynthia


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I wouldn't think the bird would know how to survive in the wild if it's been indoors all this time. Why not just make him/her a part of your family?


----------



## wade's mom (May 24, 2004)

Thank you for your replies. At the time she was looking well enough and big enough to release the weather here was tragic.I realize that it would be cruel to expect her to survive on her own.I was hoping to find someone who could give her more of thier time than I'm able to with my schedule.I'm new to the computer and only wish I'd had one when she was found.


----------



## wondermaarta (Sep 25, 2003)

Hi!

I live in NYC and handraised a male from the time I found him in Times Square last August. He's now a big, beautiful boy and a part of my family. I am moving to a beautiful home on a wooded lot in Pennsylvania at the end of July. I have been looking for a female companion for him. He will be an "indoor" bird, but I plan to fashion a loft of sorts for him outside as well. Email me at [email protected] if you'd like to talk about my adopting your girl. Thanks!


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Hi Wonder,

I have a NYC pigeon as well. I got her/him a week ago from some folks who found him a few weeks ago under the FDR drive when she was a real youngster. She is now enjoying life in the suburbs in CT = )


----------



## wade's mom (May 24, 2004)

You're offer sounds wonderful! Be looking for an email from [email protected] and thank you !


----------



## Rick07 (Dec 7, 2002)

I live in Northeastern Pa.. and would love to help anyone out with pigeon problems.. I read above that Wonder is moving to PA.. well i hope to hear from you both.


----------

